
Tuning PostgreSQL with pgbench - craigkerstiens
https://blog.codeship.com/tuning-postgresql-with-pgbench/
======
justinclift
There should be better data sets floating around for use these days too.

The old OSDB project was useful for generating arbitrary sided ones, though
I'm not sure if it still runs:

[http://osdb.sourceforge.net](http://osdb.sourceforge.net)

There is a rewrite of the OSDB code in C++ on GitHub:

[https://github.com/osdb/osdb](https://github.com/osdb/osdb)

From memory, that rewrite is MySQL only (so far) though. ;)

